
Why you should not use Angular.js - padseeker
https://medium.com/@mnemon1ck/why-you-should-not-use-angularjs-1df5ddf6fc99#.1cdhosa9h
======
devhead
Crap, I had no idea about any of this. I'm going straight to Mr. Boss man in
the morning and letting them know we need to rewrite this in React! Wait,
isn't that that just a shiny, new tool too?! I guess we should just stick to
tried and true html/css no javascript, don't want to be too fancy after all...
think of mobile! (it reminds me of people screaming think of the children!)

anyways, i'm bored figured i'd have some fun quote replying to the wind. Hope
you feel better soon.

"A good developer should be able to distinguish another fancy technology from
the running tool." \--- like react?

"if you try to use server side rendering for example to speed up page
rendering, or for SEO (or both), then you will be disappointed."

\- I'm not quite sure I get what OP is saying here, what would you be doing
with a server side language to speed up an html page with javascript? Plus,
these apps can be crawled if you use html5 push state correctly. Though, how
well idk my app is a tool not a site.

"Just think to yourself, would they rewrite the framework if it already was
good?"

\- Just ask yourself, if you made something once that worked, why refactor it.
How about this, any framework/codebase/snippet, that you never rewrite never
will benefit from the lessons you learned from writing it the first time. You
sound knowledgeable enough to have experienced this, what's up?

"Angular is the same cheap car. You can drive it, but you will definitely get
huge problems"

\- Not quite, more like Angular is a complicated framework that takes time and
practice to learn to use it effectively. Just like any other framework, not
library like react, but a framework. They are all opinionated and you are
forced into their point of view. That doesn't mean it's not useful; it's a
tool, not a blanket solution.

cheers

